# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angststoornis,Hypochondrie,Overspannen,Of..?

## Allesandro

Hallo,

Ik ben Allesandro en ik ben 19 jaar. 

Sinds ik 16 ben zit ik geestelijk in een mindere periode. Depressie, velen dingen waar ik mee moest zien klaar te komen en geestelijk moest accepteren. Daarbij kwam nog eens dat ik een onverklaarbare ... en dit klinkt misschien wat gek ... 'plasangst' heb gekregen. Op een gegeven moment lukte het mij gewoon niet meer als ik onder druk stond van tijd of als er anderen om mij heen waren. Nog steeds ondervind ik hier veel hinder van (buitenhuis is het zo goed als onmogelijk) maar thuis gaat het gelukkig stukken beter.

Toch zit ik met een ander en veel groter probleem. In december liep ik in de stad, en ik werd wat benauwd, zó maar uit het niets, ineens kwam een intense angst opzetten, ik heb géén idee waar het vandaan kwam, maar ik werd zó bang, voor wat? Ik weet het niet. Ik ben een zijstraatje in gedoken en heb wat 'rust' proberen te zoeken. Gelukkig lukte dit. Twee weken later precies hetzelfde, wéér met die intense angst erbij. Het is zo gek. Ik voel dan echt alsof ik doodga. Het is supereng, eerlijk waar.

Twee weken geleden op zaterdag ging het weer mis. Ik zou met een groep vrienden naar Rotterdam gaan om daar een floorballwedstrijd te spelen, leuk want ik ben gek op sport. Maar het werd een vervelende middag. Ik had veel jongens al een tijdje niet gezien en op een of andere manier was ik zó zenuwachtig. Al hier op het station van mijn woonplaats begon ik weer benauwd, kortademig en angstig te worden ... en waarvoor in godsnaam? Ik ging via Utrecht samen met een vriend. En op Hoog Catherijne, tussen al die mensen wist ik maar net het hoofd een paar keer koel te houden anders was ik ja ... weet niet, onwel geworden ofzo? Het leek alsof alles en iedereen op me afkwam en gewoon zo'n angst van binnen. Erg kortademig en het gevoel alsof er een band om je buik en vooral borst zit. Je longen lijken ineens amper meer lucht te kunnen krijgen. Gelukkig ging het goed. En toen we eenmaal in Rotterdam waren en een paar gasten wat lollige opmerkingen maakten zakte de spanning bij mij ook. Op de terugweg heb ik er ook weinig last mee van gehad. 

Toch komt het sinds die dag terug, het is me nu al meerdere keren overkomen en ik wordt er echt niet goed van. De angst is ... zó intens, eerst wist ik niet waarvoor ik bang was nu is het voor álles eigenlijk, maar vooral voor die 'aanvallen' bang voor een hartaanval te krijgen, bang om flauw te vallen. Gedachten als 'Damn nu heb ik het weer, ik heb zeker een klaplong' ... of ... 'Volgens mij heb ik hartrimtestoornissen' ... springen in mijn gedachte. Echt heel eng, tot nu toe heb ik altijd het hoofd koel kunnen houden. Ook zit ik telkens 'vluchtplannen' te maken, dat ik opeens weg wil ... ook bij de kassa, als ik dus moet wachten en 'stem' sta tussen mensen ben ik juist bang iets te krijgen en kort de kortademgiheid meteen opzetten.

Afgelopen donderdag was het 'rampscenario' wel compleet. In de stromende regen ging ik naar mijn eerste afspraak conegtieve gedragstherapie. Die eigenlijk was bedoeld om mij over mijn 'plasprobleem' heen te krijgen. Ik had die middag thuis uit het niets een flinke aanval gekregen. En was heel bang om het ook te krijgen tijdens de therapie, dan zou ik naar het ziekenhuis worden gebracht en de EHBO, allemaal dingen waar ik echt niet goed van wordt. Ik kan daar niet tegen. Om het nog leuker te maken zag ik onderweg een aanrijding, iemand was aangeraden en werd me de ambulance afgevoerd. Ik dacht dat ik niet goed werd. Eenmaal bij het adres hoorde ik een gek gepiep bij mij fiets en zag dat mijn band lek was ... dit was de druppel ... nu kon ik dus niet zomaar ineens weggaan. Ik kreeg het gevoel alsof ik stikte ... ik de wachtkamer zitten lukte mij voor 3 minuten toen ging ik weer naar buiten om lucht te happen. Eenmaal binnen wist ik dat niks ging worden, in de gang wachte ik tot ik zou worden opgehaald ... 'Meneer Bricotto is aan de buurt' ... nu was ik aan de buurt maar ik wilde weg en vertelde gelijk dat ik me absoluut niet lekker voelde en naar huis wilde. 'Jammer maar oke, het zei zo ... bel je voor een nieuwe afspraak?' Ik mocht weg, meteen werd de angst stukken minder. Lopend ging ik naar huis, toen ik langs de plek van het ongeluk kwam werd het wel weer even moeilijk maar uiteindelijk heb ik het gered. 

Elke dag begint nu met 'waneer zou ik vandaag niet goed worden' ... alles staat in het teken van dat benauwd worden. Ik merk ook dat mijn lichaam onder grote spanning staat. Soms, als ik even tot rust kom gaat het goed, als ik even kan lachen. Een eindje fietsen helpt ook heel erg. Maar vooral stil zitten werkt niet, dan ga ik er aan denken en dan gaat het gelijk mis.

Wat ervaar ik tijdens zo'n aanval?

- Benauwdheid
- Hartkloppingen
- Intense angst
- Soms een beetje duizelig

Wat ervaar ik na zo'n aanval?

- Hartkloppingen
- Steekjes/tintelingen/'schokjes' in mn borst, rug, en armen (als ik heel positief ben denk ik maar dat dit spieren zijn?)
- Angst nog
- Trillingen 

Ik merk ook dat ik in het algemeen véél gespannener ben, ik lijk wel een groote elektriciteitsmast. Heb ook het idee dat mijn spieren op mn rug en borst heel stijf zijn. Constant trillingen, constant angst ... ook vaak die steekjes/schokjes ... soms bang voor zo'n aanval, soms bang voor ... ik heb geen idee, gewoon bang, bang om dood te gaan, bang om ernstig ziek te zijn.

Ik sta altijd al bekend als de 'emotionele' jongen ... ik ben overal te zwak voor, ik durf nooit wat, en ik baal er van. Waarom kan ik nu niet eens zonder angsten leven? En helemaal als het om ziektes gaat, zelfs al val ik heel licht op mijn pols moet ik wel 10x voelen en buigen of ie niet uit de kom is, gebroken of whatever.

Ook als ik bijvoorbeeld op de fiets ben en net een auto nog kon ontwijken zie ik helemaal voor me hoe het had kunnen gaan, ik beleef het zó rééél. Altijd angsten dus.

Herkenen jullie een van deze klachten? Hebben jullie adviezen voor mij? Wat zou het zijn? Heb ik echt wat, of is het paniek? Dinsdag ga ik langs de huisarts. Ik zal wel worden doorgestuurd om bloed te prikken ofzo, ook iets waar ik gruwelijke hekel aan heb.

----------


## krekeltje

maatje ,hier herken ik veel symptonen van mij,heel veel.
Je gaat daarvan niet dood....maar daarben je niet meegeholpen als het zich voordoet. Dat weet ik maar al te goed.Begin eens bij psychiater te gaan voor medicijnen.Niet te lang wachten is de boodschap. panikeer niet als je kan!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Allesandro,

Wat vervelend voor je al die nare klachten.
De klachten zo als je die hier omschrijft lijken wel op straatvrees/pleinvrees.
Bij straatvrees/pleinvrees krijg je min of meer dezelfde klachten als wat jij ervaart.

Mogelijke klachten zijn o.a

- zweten
- opvliegingen
- koude rillingen
- hartkloppingen
- adem tekort
- benauwd gevoel
- duizelligheid
- gevoel flauw te vallen
- trillen
- beven
- misselijkheid
- gevoel te stikken
- raar gevoel in de maagstreek
- pijn
- vreemd gevoel in de borst
- doof gevoel
- tintelingen in de ledematen
- wezenloos gevoel
- angst gevoel om dood te gaan
- bang om de controle over jezelf te verliezen

(bron: ggze)

Je doet er in ieder geval wel goed aan om een dinsdag naar je huisarts te gaan. Ik wens je héél veel sterkte.

liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Xynyx

Hey Allessandro,

ik herken je symptomen , ik heb een angst/paniekstoornis. Pure doodsangst, en waarom ? Ik weet niet wat me "triggert" ; meestal gebeurt het wanneer ik juist ontspannen zou moeten zijn ! 

Het is inderdaad "dood-eng"...... Ik heb me laten vertellen dat, als ik een aanval heb, niemand iets aan me ziet of merkt. Dat maakt het voor mij nog erger ; want als ik zo'n aanval heb wil ik niets liever dan rust om me heen. Uitgerekend op die momenten lijkt men me echter die rust niet te gunnen  :Smile: 

Ook ik verbeeld me allerlei kwalen te hebben, al dan niet ernstig. Logisch ; die benauwdheid, die hartslag..... Het gevoel in de maag , soms zelfs in mijn hoofd !

Als het werkelijk paniekaanvallen zijn, probeer dan je ademhaling onder controle te krijgen. Voor mezelf werkt het heel goed als ik mijn handen op mijn buik (navel) leg en "naar mijn handen" adem. Dat valt ook heel goed te doen wanneer je in gezelschap bent.

Bij mij werkt het zo dat ik na zo'n aanval behoorlijk moe ben. Het vreet energie...

Inderdaad, ga naar je huisarts, vertel wat er met je gebeurt. Ik durf te wedden dat je goed geholpen kunt worden.

Succes en KOP op !!

Anne-Marie

----------


## missm84

Hoi allemaal,

Ook ik herken de klachten die jullie omschrijven!
Bij mij is het vooral benauwdheid en doodsangst. Die benauwdheid komt uit het niets opzetten, hartkloppingen, het idee flauw te vallen, misselijk. En zo erg bang! Je wilt vluchten, maar je kan niet weg (uit je lichaam). En dan bang dat er wat ernstigs aan de hand is en je doodgaat. Ook als je na zo'n aanval weer rustig wordt, vertrouw je dat ook niet! Zie je wel, er is iets mis en ik ga dood!
Dit heb ik een paar jaar geleden gehad, waarna het met medicijnen en therapie weer opgelost was. Dit jaar kwam het echter terug! Ben weer naar de huisarts gegaan en ga nu naar ademhalingstherapie (volgende week) hoop echt dat dat helpt!
Voel me gewoon mezelf niet meer, van een vrolijke meid verander ik in iemand die stil is en het liefst thuis blijft.

Heel veel sterkte!

Marleen

----------


## katje45

Hallo Marleen,

Ik heb hele goede verhalen gehoord over ademhalings therapie. Ik ga duimen dat het snel bij je werkt en je weer de vrolijke meid wordt.
Maar als het niet werkt, kom je dan weer in aanmerking voor medicijnen?
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik lees zijn typische symptomen voor een angststoornis.
Ik heb dit zelf ook gehad en weet uit ervaring hoe 'verlammend' de angst kan zijn en wat voor invloed het heeft op je leven.
Ik heb er een anti-depressiva (sipralexa) voor gekregen en voor een 'piekmoment' kalmeerpillen (tranxéne) en ik moet zeggen,nu we een aantal jaren verder zijn, het heeft me enorm geholpen en ik ben er vanaf!!

Zoek en 'eis' hulp iedereen die hier mee te maken krijgt/heeft!!
Veel sterkte Xx Agnes

----------


## missm84

hallo,

bedankt voor de reacties!
de ademhalingstherpaie helpt me wel enigzins om rustig te blijven (licamelijk), maar geestelijk nam de angst alleen meer toe. had echt de overtuiging dat ik dood ging en dat er niks meer aan te doen was. kortom, angstig!
ben weer teruggegaan naar de huisarts en ga nu starten met efexor en nar de psycholoog.
het helpt me om te lezen dat er meer mensen met dit probleem zijne n dat het overgaat (ook al denk je soms wel anders..)

Marleen

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Blijf vertrouwen hebben in jezelf  :Smile:  !

----------

